# Prayers for Pablo



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh prayers and healing vibes coming your way!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Pablo. I do hope the news is not the worst...... please let everyone know the results. I will be sending positive thoughts...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just some pics of Pablo, one as a baby and one with Emilio.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry - I know how stressed you must be feeling, and I know that you can't help but think the worst, but try to hold onto the fact that sometimes we get good news.
When Taylee was around 8 years old, we found a really ugly lump on her foot and did a needle biopsy - I was told that 90 percent of the time lumps on the paw are very malignant with almost no hope of cure - well guess what - after several days of torture waiting for the results it was a perfectly benign histiocytoma that went away on it's own in a couple of weeks!
Paws and fingers crossed that you get good news for your adorable little boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How difficult the wait for a diagnosis must be. I am sorry for all the worry and dread. Pablo is an adorable little fellow. Wishing and hoping for the best for him.:clover:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My poodles and I are praying for Pablo and for you! Please let us know.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is back home. My daughter picked him up for me. She said the doctor wanted to know if we wanted to start chemo treatments now???? Or wait till the specialist reads the x-rays. My daughter said no chemo. Now I wonder if he saw something on the x-rays and isn't telling us until the other vets gives his opinion.

From what I've read, even with chemo and radiation and surgery, the prognosis is very poor for this kind of cancer. I don't think the life expectancy, even with treatment, is very long at all.

Ahhh, anxiety is not fun....will just have to wait.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Sending big poodle hugs and wet nose your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

For now you can watch over Pablo and know he feels calm and loved. What's to come, well, you'll deal with that as you must. But tonight's the time for chi cuddling. You both need it! So glad he's with you now. I know every minute is extra precious. :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm hoping against hope, for good news.................ray2:

Hugs from Me & Molly
:hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying & hoping for a good report. So sad your vet's office said anything about chemo until the specialist saw the x-ray and gave an opinion. It would have been nice if you had had the weekend to snuggle and not fret.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The support on this forum is awesome! 

It is so hard to believe he may be sick. He is eating like a pig, normal poops, drinking, begging, playing. His coat is so shiny and he is happy! Then every so often he has a breathing spell (not reverse sneezing)..opens his mouth to gasp and his tongue gets a little blue..scary) then he pinks back up and wags again. 

Cuddling and lots of kisses here!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

My heart aches for you. I think I would go mad if I had to wait until Tuesday. You're a stronger person than I.

My prayers and thoughts are with you.
Neighbors on each side of us had dogs who had nasal cancer. 

Pablo is adorable, and while 7 years is short - I know he is spoiled, love and adored while he's been with you. I'm keeping all good vibes sent your way - I'm hoping for something fungal or a foreign object. Stranger things have happened.

Much love and thoughts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Argh…. I hate the wait. I'm sorry that Pablo and you and your family are going through all these. 

Glad that he's eating, pooping and being playful as usual  At least you know he's feeling pretty good.

Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs your way.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. I hope the results come back ok. Poor guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Prayers for you and your baby! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How dreadfully scary for you. 

Strange question - any chance there are pigeons around? We had a patient at the clinic years ago that got a fungal infection in his nasal cavity and it was caused/carried by te wild pigeons living in the owner's barn. It took a few months, but we were able to successfully treat it. 

I'm just being hopeful. 

Hang in there.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

No, no pigeons! lol....but the vet did mention that if the x-rays are negative then the next step is serology to test for bacteria, and if that is negative we test for fungus, and if THAT is negative I think we go to scoping his nose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*N2Mischief:* I remember when *peppersb* faced a similar concern with her senior spoo boy Bob. Thankfully that situation had a happy ending. (Bob had a 6 cm blade of grass stuck up his nose!) There was some really good info in that thread about the diagnositics, don't know if you've seen it? So hope the PF lucky streak applies to chihuahuas too! :clover:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/22051-bobs-bloody-nose.html?highlight=Bob's+Bloody+Nose


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad Pablo is in YOUR family. Sending healing thoughts and vibes to the little guy...it's a good thing that he feels so good otherwise...those pix were precious! He is so cute.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Chagalls mom, I did read that entire thread yesterday, very informative and it gives me hope!

Dallasminis, he IS cute! And MR. PERSONALITY! He is the sweetest thing with a lot of mean bones in his little body! lol. He does bite....but since his jaw is misaligned, his teeth don't line up and it doesn't hurt. Good thing with a 2 year old in the house. He bites her daily and she has never noticed! lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Waiting is excruciating. I am praying it will be a blade of grass, fungus ... Something easy to fix. He is an adorable little mite. Your description of him cracks me up. Even if he has lots of mean bones I bet you wouldn't change a one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Any news? As I was reading the first posts I was thinking about the grass up Bob's nose just like Chagall's Mom. I hope you get an answer like that. BorderKelpie that fungus from pigeon droppings is called histoplasmosis. It is most common in arid areas like the southwestern US. If you live in NYC and have city pigeons, no need to freak out, very rare in North East US.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry, it kind of got posted on Chulita's thread, it should have been put here. The specialist couldn't read the x-ray, the sinus didn't show up. The lymph nodes in the area looked normal. For now we are going to keep him on prednisone for a couple of weeks then wean him off and see how he is doing. Vet wants to do a CT scan, but I am thinking serology next. 

So....we don't know any more now then we did a couple of weeks ago. Very frustrating!!!

Thanks for thinking of him. He is feeling better but we want to get him off the steroids asap!


----------

